# Choctawhatchee River Monster



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a call from my fishing buddy last night saying he had just landed a 40-50lb blue cat and he was headed home to weigh it. 

His scales read 47lb 4 ounces. Measurements were 42 inches long and 11 1/2 inches in diameter. The weight doesn't match up to the recommended weight of a blue cat that length but I believe him. 

When I first saw the picture I seconded guess my self and told him it could be a channel. It has the body of a channel more than a blue from what I could tell from the pics. A typical 47lb blue would normally have a huge gut like most big blues; however, it didn't appear that this one did. Upon counting the ray on the anal fin (truthfully the only scientific method to prove the diffence) it had 34 rays. A channel will have 24-29 and a blue will have 30-36. 

Just thought I would share.
Ps- I will be on the choctawhatchee tonight to redeem myself from last week's trip. :thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Hog!! Didn't know we got them down here...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine fish!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a biggun fer sure. Not sure I'd want to eat it though. I've had some in the 30ish class and they just aren't as good as a 2-4 pounder. Dam sure fun to catch though.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats a biggun fer sure. Not sure I'd want to eat it though. I've had some in the 30ish class and they just aren't as good as a 2-4 pounder. Dam sure fun to catch though.


Yeah I would have released it. He didn't have a set of scales with him on the boat and he wanted to weigh it.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

What a meathog!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that one gets your friend bragging rights.

Bream are still biting so plenty of flathead bait out there.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hoping he will bring some luck along when we fish the Florida Catfish Classic at the end of the month. My luck hasn't been so great lately.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice blue... see u at the classic.


----------

